# Pasará esto cada vez que actualice el sistema?

## Noss

Hola!

TEngo una gentoo desde hace 4 días. He instalado todo lo que necesitaba para un escritorio (amule, azureus, xchat2, etc. etc.). Bien al tenerlo todo como me gustaba decidí hacer un emerge --deep --newuse --update world. Me dió un bloque en un paquete lo desinstalé y todo fué bien. PEro al termin ar de bajar los 69 paquetes de la actualización (me parecieron muchos para tener la gentoo 3 días, osea todo a la última versión), pues al bajar los 69 paquetes que necesitaba me dice que se quedaron 54 ficheros de configuración obsoletos. Para solucionarlo hice un etc-update y le di a la opción -5 para que lo hiciera todo automático....

Al reiniciar sorpresa ni arrancó el demonido kdm ni nada, entré en el fichero que arranca el kdm y lo puse otra vez para que autoarrancara....

Mi pregunta es, esto pasará cada vez que haga una actualización del equpo? por qué tantos paquetes si estaba todo nuevito recién instalado? Aaah decir que tambien hice despueés de la actualización del equipo un emerge --depclean.

Otra cosa dónde se guarda el fichero con los datos de la red en la gentoo?. Y los logs del arranque para intentar ir solucionando los problemas uno por uno?

Gracias por todo, y perdonad por el tocho

un saludo!

----------

## asph

los ficheros de configuracion tienes que revisarlos personalmente, usar etc-update esta bien para comparar los ficheros y ver si el nuevo trae cosas nuevas, para decidir si pones el nuevo o dejas el viejo.. si lo haces automatico siempre tendras problemas!

tienes el accept_keywords puesto en make.conf? si no lo tienes, es raro que te haya actualizado tantos paquetes de golpe.. que instalación hiciste (stage)?

en cuanto a los logs, /var/log/messages y dmesg deberian ser suficientes..  :Smile: 

----------

## Noss

 *asph wrote:*   

> los ficheros de configuracion tienes que revisarlos personalmente, usar etc-update esta bien para comparar los ficheros y ver si el nuevo trae cosas nuevas, para decidir si pones el nuevo o dejas el viejo.. si lo haces automatico siempre tendras problemas!
> 
> tienes el accept_keywords puesto en make.conf? si no lo tienes, es raro que te haya actualizado tantos paquetes de golpe.. que instalación hiciste (stage)?
> 
> en cuanto a los logs, /var/log/messages y dmesg deberian ser suficientes.. 

 

La hice desde una stage3

 Ahora tendré que ver que me falla en el arranque e ir corrigiendo los ficheros de configuración

Me puedes decir dónde está el log del arranque? ose como se llama ese fichero para así ver lo que falla y corregirlo

Ahora no puedo mirarlo pero estoy casi seguro que tengo acept_keywords como AMD64, para que solo use de la rama estable

un saludol y gracias

Perdona acabo de ver que me pusistes lo de los logs, gracias!! por cieto sabes tambien donde se guardan los datos de la red? lo de las DNS se que son en /etc/resolv.cof

----------

## Drevak

 *Quote:*   

> Perdona acabo de ver que me pusistes lo de los logs, gracias!! por cieto sabes tambien donde se guardan los datos de la red? lo de las DNS se que son en /etc/resolv.cof

 

/etc/conf.d/net

----------

## pacho2

 *asph wrote:*   

> los ficheros de configuracion tienes que revisarlos personalmente, usar etc-update esta bien para comparar los ficheros y ver si el nuevo trae cosas nuevas, para decidir si pones el nuevo o dejas el viejo.. si lo haces automatico siempre tendras problemas!
> 
> tienes el accept_keywords puesto en make.conf? si no lo tienes, es raro que te haya actualizado tantos paquetes de golpe.. que instalación hiciste (stage)?
> 
> en cuanto a los logs, /var/log/messages y dmesg deberian ser suficientes.. 

 

No creas  :Smile: 

Desde que se sacó el stage 3 de gentoo 2006.0 ha habido importantes actualizaciones, como kde y gnome, que son una buena fuente de paquetes a actualizar  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Noss

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

>  *asph wrote:*   los ficheros de configuracion tienes que revisarlos personalmente, usar etc-update esta bien para comparar los ficheros y ver si el nuevo trae cosas nuevas, para decidir si pones el nuevo o dejas el viejo.. si lo haces automatico siempre tendras problemas!
> 
> tienes el accept_keywords puesto en make.conf? si no lo tienes, es raro que te haya actualizado tantos paquetes de golpe.. que instalación hiciste (stage)?
> 
> en cuanto a los logs, /var/log/messages y dmesg deberian ser suficientes..  
> ...

 

Pero si yo parto de un kde recien instaladito de hace 3 días no creo que en 3 días salgan tantos paquetes nuevos... Aunque si emergió todo eso, por algo será... Está mal hacer luego un emerge --depclean ?. Me refiero si puede dar problemas

----------

## pacho2

Depende de qué tres días sean esos  :Wink: 

Si es de anteayer, no se te actualizará ninguno, pero si coincidiste con el cambio de kde 3.4 a 3.5  :Wink: 

¿para qué quieres correr emerge --depclean?

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

Contestando a la pregunta, sí, un --depclean puede dar problemas   :Rolling Eyes: 

 Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## kabutor

y un emerge --deep no esta recomendado.

----------

## pacho2

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> y un emerge --deep no esta recomendado.

 

¿por qué?

Yo siempre he actulizado así y no he tenido ningún problema, eso sí, no actualizo todos los días  :Wink: 

----------

## kabutor

Segun tengo entendido, y ya se ha comentado varias veces la politica de gentoo es actaulizar los programas y no las librerias o dependencias.

--deep actualiza las dependencias cosa q solo se recomienda al cambiar a una "version" mas moderna, tipo gentoo 2006.2 etc

Por algun sitio lo pone.. pero no recuerdo donde.

----------

## pacho2

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> Segun tengo entendido, y ya se ha comentado varias veces la politica de gentoo es actaulizar los programas y no las librerias o dependencias.
> 
> --deep actualiza las dependencias cosa q solo se recomienda al cambiar a una "version" mas moderna, tipo gentoo 2006.2 etc
> 
> Por algun sitio lo pone.. pero no recuerdo donde.

 

Precisamente yo quiero actualizar todas las aplicaciones y dependencias para así evitar que, por ejemplo, no se actualice alguna dependencia que puede tener algun problema grave de seguridad (recientemente me parece que LinuxBlues comentó un problema de que no se le actualizaba mozilla porque, cuando se instaló, lo hizo como dependencia). El motivo de no usar --deep creo recordar que es para evitar una sobrecarga en los mirrors, pero, como ya he dicho, yo no actualizo todos los días  :Smile: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## kabutor

Si hubiera algun fallo de seguridad en alguna dependencia esta quedaria marcada como obsoleta y se actualizaria con un emerge -u world normal.

----------

## Noss

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Contestando a la pregunta, sí, un --depclean puede dar problemas  
> 
>  Saludozzzzzzzz

 

Qué tipo de problemas puede dar?. Yo creía que eliminaba las dependencias huérfanas, per dejaba intactas las otras.... Si una dependencia es huérfana y no está asociada a nada, se podrá eliminar sin problemas no ?

Un saludo!

----------

## Noss

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> Segun tengo entendido, y ya se ha comentado varias veces la politica de gentoo es actaulizar los programas y no las librerias o dependencias.
> 
> --deep actualiza las dependencias cosa q solo se recomienda al cambiar a una "version" mas moderna, tipo gentoo 2006.2 etc
> 
> Por algun sitio lo pone.. pero no recuerdo donde.

 

Ok, pero qué problema da? Tu has dicho cuál es la política de gentoo, pero no que problemas puede dar actualizar las dependencias.... Creo que si actualizas una dependencia pero un programa usa una dependecia más antigua, deja la antiuga e instala la nueva... no recuerdo el nombre que recibía esto...

Un saludo!

----------

## pacho2

 *Noss wrote:*   

>  *Stolz wrote:*   Contestando a la pregunta, sí, un --depclean puede dar problemas  
> 
>  Saludozzzzzzzz 
> 
> Qué tipo de problemas puede dar?. Yo creía que eliminaba las dependencias huérfanas, per dejaba intactas las otras.... Si una dependencia es huérfana y no está asociada a nada, se podrá eliminar sin problemas no ?
> ...

 

Pero a veces "se pasa de listo" y quita dependencias que no debe quitar  :Wink: 

 *Noss wrote:*   

>  *kabutor wrote:*   Segun tengo entendido, y ya se ha comentado varias veces la politica de gentoo es actaulizar los programas y no las librerias o dependencias.
> 
> --deep actualiza las dependencias cosa q solo se recomienda al cambiar a una "version" mas moderna, tipo gentoo 2006.2 etc
> 
> Por algun sitio lo pone.. pero no recuerdo donde. 
> ...

 

Problemas no da, si algun programa de deja de funcionar seguro que vuelve a hacerlo tras correr revdep-rebuild (pero esto también pasa cuando no usas --deep)

Saludos

----------

## Darksidex25

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

>  *Noss wrote:*    *Stolz wrote:*   Contestando a la pregunta, sí, un --depclean puede dar problemas  
> 
>  Saludozzzzzzzz 
> 
> Qué tipo de problemas puede dar?. Yo creía que eliminaba las dependencias huérfanas, per dejaba intactas las otras.... Si una dependencia es huérfana y no está asociada a nada, se podrá eliminar sin problemas no ?
> ...

 

Pero para eso no estaba "revdep-rebuild"?

----------

## pacho2

Ya lo sé, yo sólo te puedo decir que intenté correrlo, pero al final tuve que volver a instalar muchos de los paquetes que quitó. Lo más seguro sería hacer lo siguiente:

1. emerge --sync

2. emerge -vuD world

3. emerge --depclean

4. emerge -vuD world

5. revdep-rebuild

Saludos

----------

## Noss

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Ya lo sé, yo sólo te puedo decir que intenté correrlo, pero al final tuve que volver a instalar muchos de los paquetes que quitó. Lo más seguro sería hacer lo siguiente:
> 
> 1. emerge --sync
> 
> 2. emerge -vuD world
> ...

 

Ok pacho a partir de ahora lo haré asi

Un saludo!

----------

## Darksidex25

Yo que no sé, pregunto.

Los pasos 4 y 5 no sirven para lo mismo??

----------

## pacho2

 *Darksidex25 wrote:*   

> Yo que no sé, pregunto.
> 
> Los pasos 4 y 5 no sirven para lo mismo??

 

Creo que no. Con el segundo emerge -vuD world pretendo que se vuelvan a instalar aquellas librerías declaradas explícitamente como dependencias en los ebuilds de las aplicaciones instaladas. El revdep-rebuild miraría si sería necesaria la recompilación de alguna aplicación para adaptarse al nuevo entorno aunque, efectivamente, probablemente vea que todo está bien y no haga nada (ojalá sea esa la situación  :Wink:  ). Es más bien por seguridad  :Wink: , yo lo haría así, aunque no te obligo a que lo hagas de esa forma  :Smile: 

Por cierto, con el --depclean fíjate bien (corriendolo primero con el -p) en lo que quiere quitar, no vaya a pasarse de listo  :Wink: . Un regenworld antes de nada puede ser muy práctico  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## Darksidex25

Ahora entiendo lo que querías hacer, y sí, tiene sentido. Pero, ¿es muy normal que --depclean se pase de listo?

Yo por ahora no me he encontrado en esa situación, y me ha chocado leerlo.

----------

## Stolz

 *Darksidex25 wrote:*   

>  ¿es muy normal que --depclean se pase de listo?

 

Usa la opción de búsqueda del foro y convencete de que sí, es muy normal.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## Darksidex25

Vale, pues usaré el método de actualización de pacho2.

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *Darksidex25 wrote:*    ¿es muy normal que --depclean se pase de listo? 
> 
> Usa la opción de búsqueda del foro y convencete de que sí, es muy normal.
> 
> Saludozzzzz

 

Yo lo usé una vez y salió mal  :Sad: , por eso es vital que guardes la lista de lo que te va a borrar

Los pasos a seguir serían (ahora en limpio  :Wink:  ):

1. regenworld (algunas veces, no acabo de saber muy bien por qué es, pero me pasa en todas las maquinas que tengo con gentoo, alguna aplicación no se añade al fichero world, regenworld solucionará esto) 

2. emerge --sync (es recomendable tener el sistema completamente actualizado)

3. emerge -uDv world (si has cambiado alguna USE en /etc/make.conf añade "--newuse") (actualizamos el sistema  :Wink:  )

4. regenworld (a veces podría ser necesario) (es posible que se haya instalado algo nuevo, ejecutamos regenworld para asegurarnos que se añada al fichero world, si no estuviese añadido, emerge --depclean nos desinstalaría estos nuevos paquetes)

5. emerge -p --depclean >depclean -> En el fichero "depclean" tendremos los paquetes que quitará

6. emerge --depclean

7. emerge -uDv world (de esta forma instalaremos aquello que esté explícitamente en las dependencias de las aplicaciones que tenemos instaladas)

8. regenworld (si ha sido necesario volver a instalar algo es porque ese algo debía estar en el /var/lib/portage/world)

9. revdep-rebuild (así "reparamos" lo que haya podido quedar mal  :Wink:  )

Si algo falla, acude al fichero "depclean" para ver qué paquete necesitas volver a instalar  :Wink: 

Saludos y suerte

PD: Para que veas lo voy a aplicar yo mismo con el método suicida sin backupLast edited by pacho2 on Wed Jul 19, 2006 10:46 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Darksidex25

Y yo que leyendo la documentación oficial de gentoo me había quedado en:

```

# emerge --update --deep --newuse world

# emerge --depclean

# revdep-rebuild

```

En fín, una cosa más que se. Gracias.

----------

## pacho2

 *Darksidex25 wrote:*   

> Y yo que leyendo la documentación oficial de gentoo me había quedado en:
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge --update --deep --newuse world
> ...

 

Sé que la documentación trae eso, pero, al menos a mí, me ha dado no muy buen resultado,por eso añado algun paso más, quizás redundante, pero que sirve para asegurar más el proceso  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## Darksidex25

A eso me refiero, que yo todo feliz porque pensaba que con tres líneas tenía mi ordenador al día, y resulta que para tenerlo al día y estable hace falta algún paso más.

----------

## Noss

Oye pacho, podrías editiar tu último post y poner en cada línea con que fin haces cada una?

Es una sugerencia, te quedaría genial, y a mi me sacarías de más dudas, y a cualquiera que busque luego en el foro con la misma duda...

Por ejemplo poner

regenworld y para que lo haces y así con todas las líneas

un saludo y gracias!

----------

## pacho2

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Oye pacho, podrías editiar tu último post y poner en cada línea con que fin haces cada una?
> 
> Es una sugerencia, te quedaría genial, y a mi me sacarías de más dudas, y a cualquiera que busque luego en el foro con la misma duda...
> 
> Por ejemplo poner
> ...

 

Sí, un momento, que lo estoy poniendo en practica yo mismo  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

Parece que funcionó (al menos a mí).

Ya he actualizado mi post y en mi blog (link en la firma) también lo he incluido.

Saludos

----------

## Darksidex25

Por lo que he leído sobre regenworld (no se si en la ayuda oficial o en el wiki), regenworld sirve para añadir al fichero (o db, no estoy seguro de donde se guarda la información sobre lo que está instalado) todos aquellos paquetes instalados como dependencias, que por alguna extraña razón, no han acabado donde debían.

----------

